# Frustration with bevel



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

We have had a serious problem with are board. The bevel, as it transitions to the board it has a high spot, then about 6" it comes back to flat. So running a box is very difficult. The edges of the box fall on the concave area so it will leave a ridge. As for now I am using the box as a indicator for the bad area that i have to go over by hand trowel. It is really starting to piss me off, Most of the flats have to be treated like a butt to fix this problem. Anyone have a 16" box for me ?? We have had the hangers screw above and below the bevel thinking that may have been arching the board but that didn't solve anything just more work for me?? Anyone??


----------



## ell (Jan 24, 2009)

*re: bevel*

I find That the shoulder of the bevel is usually larger on the 54" board. I use hand tools and their is no getting around treating the flats like butts.The reps all say the board and bevel is all within tolerence. I don't believe a word of it .I don't know what else to do.


ell


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Do you remember what brand it was ? I just did a 200 sheeter that was tough rock and I thought my boxes were all messed up... same problem on not only the 54" but also the 12' 5/8' it really sucked and slowed down the job some , thank god they wanted knock down on all the walls saved so much skimming out just scraped off the ridges while they were still wet from coating than knifed them in and did a quick brush sanding.


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

We use sheetrock and prorock but our supplier mixes them up CD board is sheetrock and walls mostly prorock. I really wouldn't bitch but I do custom homes most houses I do are average 15,000 to 25,000 board feet. Always painted ceilings barrel vaults curves ect ect. and I have a 30,000sqft house (sqft yes not Brdfeet) This is going to suck if I can't sort this out. I think I'm going to have to contact the rep and have a talk to the contract.


----------



## ell (Jan 24, 2009)

*re: bevel*

If I'm not mistaken it was natonal gypsum board.likeI said most of it was on the 54" but their was some on the 12' as well. I seem to find it on the 5/8 board I don't remember any on the 1/2 " .


ell


----------



## Hiball drywall (Jan 11, 2008)

We're having the same problem here, it's the CGC board, the bevels SUCK. When the boarders stand up the sheets, we have to fill the angle by hand, cause the shoulder of the bevel rides high and the angle box won't cover it. I know of at least one company here in Edmonton that has complained to the CGC rep.


----------



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

You have to cut all that out ....... Last house I did using 54" . Cut the paper you will find it is all crumbled. A lot of prep before you even get going !!!!!


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

Were talking two different problems here. The 54" does have a shallow bevel so when coating (boxes) you have two make two passes leaving more mud then my sanders know to sand different. Or the 54" has also came with a wider bevel making angles tougher you almost need a 4"head to run on the top angle. I usually fill the problem ones buy hand then pass the flusher head over. 
The problem I am talking about is stated above a high edge on the top of the bevel ect. If your board is broken that is probably the packer or it got wet or old. Hiball drywall, I'm in the process of a complaint and I hope anyone with this problem will also call the rep. It will only make things easier for all of us.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mudslingercor said:


> Were talking two different problems here. The 54" does have a shallow bevel so when coating (boxes) you have two make two passes leaving more mud then my sanders know to sand different. Or the 54" has also came with a wider bevel making angles tougher you almost need a 4"head to run on the top angle. I usually fill the problem ones buy hand then pass the flusher head over.
> The problem I am talking about is stated above a high edge on the top of the bevel ect. If your board is broken that is probably the packer or it got wet or old. Hiball drywall, I'm in the process of a complaint and I hope anyone with this problem will also call the rep. It will only make things easier for all of us.


That was 09 ,,this Is 2011 . Same f/n problem ,tough rock ,pro rock, templeland rock ,,they all suck.:yes::yes::yes::yes::yes:!!!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Have a read guys, High shoulders suck, its quite normal here.

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/high-shoulders-1422/


----------



## msd (Apr 10, 2011)

hey moore your close by to me we have been using the new usg lite board so far its been pretty consistant with not having high shoulders maybe if its available give it a try. we pay a little more for it but its all about the finished product and how much work it takes to get to it.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

msd said:


> hey moore your close by to me we have been using the new usg lite board so far its been pretty consistant with not having high shoulders maybe if its available give it a try. we pay a little more for it but its all about the finished product and how much work it takes to get to it.


I LOVE the ultra light.. I hung 60 boards last week . First time using it....... Home Depot Is the only supply that carries it here so far ..
Shenandoah building supply is our largest drywall suppler ,, they don't have it yet .. The g/c sends whatever is cheapest [ I'm labor only] ,,but that may have to change soon. Of all the wall-boards out there ,USG Is the best ,,But around here A few dollars more means ''your price is to high'' so I use what these tight arse send me ,,and do my best to make it work.
It aint like it was a few years ago :no::no::no::no::no:IF I could have my way USG would be the only rock I'd ever use... oh msd ,,since your close by ,,,call me this winter when I'm sitting at home ..I'm easy ,,your ways my way...


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

moore said:


> I LOVE the ultra light.. I hung 60 boards last week . First time using it....... Home Depot Is the only supply that carries it here so far ..
> Shenandoah building supply is our largest drywall suppler ,, they don't have it yet .. The g/c sends whatever is cheapest [ I'm labor only] ,,but that may have to change soon. Of all the wall-boards out there ,USG Is the best ,,But around here A few dollars more means ''your price is to high'' so I use what these tight arse send me ,,and do my best to make it work.
> It aint like it was a few years ago :no::no::no:IF I could have my way USG would be the only rock I'd ever use... oh msd ,,since your close by ,,,call me this winter when I'm sitting at home ..I'm easy ,,your ways my way...


USG is by far the heaviest (5/8) and hardest, but wouldnt call it the best... PABCO is my fav:yes: . Lighter,easier to cut,bends very well. It is a little dustier/messier but the ease of use makes up for it.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PABCO is my fav:yes:


Never heard of it.:blink:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

moore said:


> PABCO is my fav:yes:
> 
> 
> Never heard of it.:blink:


maybe a west side thing... been using it for years now. When I or hangers see usg board its kinda like . Good board just prefer the user friendlier stuff. Job Im on now (THE BEAST) had some usg board on job when I started... lets just say most of those sheets are still floatin around. Have used several types of board over the years, pabco is :yes: what my hangers prefer so thats what they get..in turn I get a nicer job


----------



## msd (Apr 10, 2011)

i dont think they make any good board anymore on the east side but usg lite seems to be the best of the worst


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> I LOVE the ultra light.. I hung 60 boards last week . First time using it....... Home Depot Is the only supply that carries it here so far ..
> Shenandoah building supply is our largest drywall suppler ,, they don't have it yet .. The g/c sends whatever is cheapest [ I'm labor only] ,,but that may have to change soon. Of all the wall-boards out there ,USG Is the best ,,But around here A few dollars more means ''your price is to high'' so I use what these tight arse send me ,,and do my best to make it work.
> It aint like it was a few years ago :no::no::no::no::no:IF I could have my way USG would be the only rock I'd ever use... oh msd ,,since your close by ,,,call me this winter when I'm sitting at home ..I'm easy ,,your ways my way...


Same thing up here, we just got it, Home depot is advertising on the radio about it............. so cool !!!!!!!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

mudslingercor said:


> We have had a serious problem with are board. The bevel, as it transitions to the board it has a high spot, then about 6" it comes back to flat. So running a box is very difficult. The edges of the box fall on the concave area so it will leave a ridge. As for now I am using the box as a indicator for the bad area that i have to go over by hand trowel. It is really starting to piss me off, Most of the flats have to be treated like a butt to fix this problem. Anyone have a 16" box for me ?? We have had the hangers screw above and below the bevel thinking that may have been arching the board but that didn't solve anything just more work for me?? Anyone??


 I did a house ounce and the boards were the same thing! I just finished it as normal ,then came the call from the joiner sayin my taping was **** so i told him its his work that was **** and 2 go back and check his boards
All in all after it was painted it was perfect just looked **** before hand with the high shoulders sticking out at u! He got intouch with the board makers and the rep came out for a look and said it had been the machine part had been worn when the boards were getting made and gave him money back and free boards,all i got was a i'm sorry


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

mudslingercor said:


> We have had a serious problem with are board. The bevel, as it transitions to the board it has a high spot, then about 6" it comes back to flat. So running a box is very difficult. The edges of the box fall on the concave area so it will leave a ridge. As for now I am using the box as a indicator for the bad area that i have to go over by hand trowel. It is really starting to piss me off, Most of the flats have to be treated like a butt to fix this problem. Anyone have a 16" box for me ?? We have had the hangers screw above and below the bevel thinking that may have been arching the board but that didn't solve anything just more work for me?? Anyone??



better ask 2buck for some tips..................


----------



## 3rdgen (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm sooooooo sick of this been dealing with it for years now and have just learned to real with it. I have noticed some board is better than others but honestly not happy with any of it. The other thing I have noticed it that the guys working on the cracker jack boxes don't care only all of us that work on customs. I have a ton of extra time on every job just making sure these high shoulders dont get me. Honestly I have wondered if having no resesed edge would be easier alot of the time the butts look better than the seams. A few years back I had a rep come out to a job site and he gave me nothing but excuses and questioned our hanging. Dude had no clue about actually putting board up was just a waste of time. With that said have you guys found a brand that's better than another. I wish they made rock in diff grades just like lumber it would be worth the extra cost for high end jobs.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

3rdgen said:


> I'm sooooooo sick of this been dealing with it for years now and have just learned to real with it. I have noticed some board is better than others but honestly not happy with any of it. The other thing I have noticed it that the guys working on the cracker jack boxes don't care only all of us that work on customs. I have a ton of extra time on every job just making sure these high shoulders dont get me. Honestly I have wondered if having no resesed edge would be easier alot of the time the butts look better than the seams. A few years back I had a rep come out to a job site and he gave me nothing but excuses and questioned our hanging. Dude had no clue about actually putting board up was just a waste of time. With that said have you guys found a brand that's better than another. I wish they made rock in diff grades just like lumber it would be worth the extra cost for high end jobs.


 is it just the 1/2 drywall? I use 5/8 only and dont see the problems everyone talks about


----------

